# XM Diplex with DirecTV



## ICM2000 (Sep 14, 2006)

Is it possible to diplex a XM radio signal from an XM antenna mounted on the DirecTV Satellite mast through one of the four incoming DirecTV lines to a then split the RG6 to the XM receiver? My system includes a "sidecar" 5LNB antenna through a multiswitch to HR20 and H20 receivers.

Has anyone done this and where did you purchase the parts required?


----------

